# Bulking training



## Taffy1466868041 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm looking for some advice on training what and when. I train Mon/Wed/Friday and try and keep the time training under an hour.

As I'm an ectomorph I don't want to burn myself out and have my body turn to start eating away at my muscles!

Having done some digging I would like to include the following exercises:

Squats

Deadlifts

Bench Press

Dips

Pull ups

Military press

I'm up for further suggestion to the list though but just keen to see compound exercises.

What would be the best way to group these into my three training days?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

As a good starting point try push, pull and leg routines.


----------



## Taffy1466868041 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks daddy123,

So could I group them like:

Push:

Bench press

Military press

Dips

Pull:

Pull ups

Dead lifts

Legs:

Squats

Would that be right? Which other compound exersises would you suggest to fill it out?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Do you train at a gym or at home?


----------



## Taffy1466868041 (Mar 31, 2013)

I train at a gym which has a good mix of free weights and machines


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Look at full body workout in beginners section..

Very similar to what you've posted above.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yes mate keep to the big compound moves and add in some isolation exercises when you can or feel like it. Just keep it simple to start with and nail the compounds first


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

In that case, to start off with i would look at someting along the lines of

Push:

Bench press

Military press

Dips

Pull:

Pull ups

Dead lifts

Barbell Rows

Legs:

Squats

Leg Press

Romanian Deads

Stand Calf Raise

Just focusing on getting stronger on each of these.

You'll wanna put some ab work in there too. Either on the "Pull" day, or on a seperate day with some cardio


----------



## Taffy1466868041 (Mar 31, 2013)

Great, that looks like a good place to start Neil, I like that the legs will be on the Friday as that gives me a two day recovery! was finding that squats, leg press and deadlifts were wiping me out! lol

Thanks for all your suggestions guys, I just needed to be focused before I start


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Ectomorphs imo are best training more towards strength routines especially if your a natty, so:

1) 5x5 routines

2) Push/ pull/ legs routines

3) Tokars 5-r3 (sugden barrbell website)

4) 5/3/1 routine

Imo use 1 of them and change every 6-8month.

Weight gain is mainly down to calorie intake, you won't grow without massive food intake, ectomorphs need a lot more food to maintain and grow than an easy gainer,

A classic ectomorph also can have a small intestine (this determines appetite and your space for recent food storage) 1/3 the size of an endomorph, so basicly everything is against you gaining weight. Can't eat ehat you need then you will never grow, no matter how good your gym workout is.

Food and getting stronger in your lifts should be your main focus, and the weight will eventually come. The stronger you are the more stress you can put upon your muscles and the more chance you have at growing.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

A classic sedimentory lifestyle can have cns function as low as 30%,

A top level olympic lifter over 90%

So the two types can do exactly the same gym routine but the better cns guy will gain and grow far better as he can recruit far more muscle fibers per rep and time under tention.

So its all about strength and food for you OP.

imo

Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcsp_olif (May 31, 2010)

Definitely recommend 5x5 and push pull legs. These work best for me in terms of getting that mix of strength and size


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

Id recommend stronglifts 5x5 (the app not all the hype and bollocks the guy writes) it gives you your exercises, times your rest and then adds weight for the next session, i found it useful, Ive just started training again using it.

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/stronglifts/id488580022?mt=8


----------



## jadenmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

I feel there are three types of calories you need for bulking up:

1]Carbohydrates

2]Protein

3]Fat


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

That's a great post Jaden or Jade, can you tell me what the other kinds of calories re good for?


----------



## jadenmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

Extreme said:


> That's a great post Jaden or Jade, can you tell me what the other kinds of calories re good for?


Personally i know these three only, i read in some health magazine regarding them. If i am wrong please correct me...:ear:


----------



## shaddisi23 (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm searching for some admonition on training what and when. I alternation Mon/Wed/Friday and try and accumulate the time training beneath an hour.

As I'm an meromorphic I don't wish to bake myself out and accept my physique about-face to alpha bistro abroad at my muscles!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Shaddisi123 Are you using some sort of language translator?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

As far as I'm aware the only other source of calories is alcohol.


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

I'd love to help but I never picked up gobbeldy **** as a third language!

Please type in English, if you don't we're all screwed.


----------



## jadenmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

Few bulking training workouts:

For Chest:

Dumbbell Flye

Bench Press

Incline Dumbbell Press

Cable Crossover

For Back:

Rack Pull

Lat Pulldown

One-Arm Dumbbell Row

Wide-Grip Seated Row


----------

